

The YC Application Deadline is Now March 29 (1 day later) - pg

Demo Day this year is March 27, and we just realized we'll all be too tired to read a lot of applications the next day anyway, so we might as well give everyone another day to work on their application.<p>I'm changing the deadline now in the various places where it appears.
======
chrisacky
What happens on the deadline. This is the first cycle that I'm submitting an
application.

Do I just need to submit the application before midnight on the 29th? Still
frantically trying to get a demo up of the application! I'm assuming the form
gets taken down immediately after midnight.

(This reminds me of University again! Finding out the professor is ill and the
paper submission date gets pushed back a day! Get well soon Paul - _chuckles_
).

~~~
seeingfurther
That college reference is funny! I have almost the opposite problem. I can't
stop editing and submitting every time I think of a change I want to include
or something on our project evolves. I just want the deadline to come already!
Good luck with your demo!

~~~
ddariod
That REsubmit button is a curse, always evolving :)

~~~
hellokhoaphan
I think I've clicked that re-submit button more times than I have clicked a
"like" button on Facebook!

~~~
ddariod
Seriously, REsubmit is a great feature!

~~~
Vusaladu
If the applications are read on the daily basis, what's the point of editing
and REsubmitting your application?

------
axjal
Hmm.. This and the "no idea" stream opening for more people to be able to
apply makes me wonder if YC is indicating a lack of applications this time
around.

~~~
motti_s
I don’t think so. Actually I can’t believe they only need one day to rest
after what must have been three months of hectic work...

The "no idea" track makes total sense to me for several reasons:

1\. Many YC participants changed their idea in the course of the program, some
of them multiple times. As an extreme example, the founder of Greplin started
working on his final idea three days before demo day.

2\. The YC selection process has already been biased towards the team vs the
idea.

3\. YC is all about experimenting. They like to try and see what happens –
this is how the whole thing evolved. Based on the above two, this seems like a
logical experiment.

I actually believe the "no idea" track will be a success. Though a major
disadvantage is that an idea helps evaluate the quality of the team, even if
they end up pivoting. But PG and the rest of the YC team are smart; they’ll
figure it out...

------
RuggeroAltair
It would be interesting to know the distribution of submissions versus time.

------
dwshorowitz
Awesome, thanks guys!

------
Paskulin
More time, better application.

------
Vusaladu
cool.

------
yonasb
Yes!

------
shalakhin
Great!

